# حصريا ولاول مرة صورة هيكل سليمان



## بولا وديع (27 يونيو 2010)

هذا ليس هيكل سليمان الحقيقى
 بل مجموعة من الرسامين قامو برسم صورة طبق الاصل للهيكل

الصورة فى المرفقات

​

المرفقات




هيكل سليمان.jpg 

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*بتظهر الرساله دي

لا تتوفر على صلاحيات كافية تمكنك من تحميل هذا الملف


تقريبا لازم اسجل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*نفس الرسالة*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 يونيو 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ليك​*


----------



## zama (29 يونيو 2010)

فيه شبه من تصميم مذبح السلام الرومانى الذى بنى بعصر الأمبراطور أغسطس  ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوض تعبك محبه*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)




----------



## bant el mase7 (30 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## nightelf (4 يوليو 2010)




----------



## sasasgb (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررا*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

